# New device....need advice



## PuffPastry (27/2/17)

Hi Guys.

Been off the forum for a while cause my damn twisp broke....(checked in every now and again) and recently hooked myself up with a Smok AL85 and a baby beast.
i vape mostly 3mg juices but often go up to 6mg.
my question here is regarding wattage and ohms and what not.....

at the moment im on 30 watts and 0.400 OHMS.....(which sounds abit crazy to me, the ohms part i mean)

all ive actually changed is the wattage ive been vaping at jumping between 25 to 40 with different juices...

but perhaps im being paranoid? am i running this device correctly? and i have 1 juice thats 18mg but i generally dilute that 1 alot...i just like having a tinge of that litchi and pear haha.

so yeah...any advice guys?


----------



## wikus (27/2/17)

The ohms are just fine for the device, it is a regulated mod so if it cant handle it, it wont fire at all. With the current ohms its a nice flavour setup. I think the device can handle ohms as low as 0.06 ohms, so u have more than enough room for safe vapeing.


----------



## Scissorhands (27/2/17)

Everything seems pretty normal (3mg,40watts,0.4ohm). 

A good guideline for wattage relevant to ohms is to take a look at the voltage, start at about 3.5 volts and adjust according to taste/prefrance . With regulated mods your ohm value (especially in multiple cell mods) is fairly insignificant and safe as the chip is regulating the output , you will find lower ohms (0.1 - 0.4)will decrease your ramp up time at the cost of more watts =battery life resulting in a warmer vape, higher ohms (0.5 - 0.8) will increase your ramp up time but require lower wattage to achieve the same voltage = better battery life usualy resulting in a cooler vape

Members please correct me if needed

Ps. Congratulations on the new set up

Reactions: Like 1


----------

